
In changing economy, two posts illustrate why some succeed and others fail - morisy
http://www.ojr.org/ojr/people/robert/201102/1937/
======
morisy
This post is specifically about the media industry and being a freelancer, but
I think the mindset illustrated (creative ideas about what works is and the
path to success) is incredibly important to finding fulfilling, well-
compensated work anywhere these days, whether you're an entrepreneurial type
or not.

